# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продажа баз данных по гемблингу (казино)

## gamblingcraft

Всем привет. Являюсь программистом, и умею взламывать сайты, отсюда имеются базы данных игроков (телефоны, почты, суммы) по направлению гемблинг (казино).

*Что есть:* 
1. Casino Pоbedа (pobeda.io) - 160 000 контактов (поля: никнейм, телефон, почта, депозиты, выводы), гео в основном RU. _40 000 рублей_
2. Pinup Casino (https://pin-up.ru/) - 2 000 000 контактов (поля: баланс, никнейм, фио, почта, телефоны), гео 1 миллион RU, 1 миллион UA и немного KZ. _60 000 рублей_
3. JoyCasino - 1 000 000 контактов (никнейм, почта, телефон), гео RU. _50 000 рублей_
4. Огромный пак по Турции от агрегаторов по казино, более 3 000 000 контактов. _70 000 рублей._
5. 1xbet Турция - 360 000 контактов. _25 000 рублей._
6. blueoceangaming.com - 1 000 000 контактов (никнейм, почта, телефоны), гео БУРЖ, в основном Германия. _25 000 рублей_
7. dfb.de - 2 000 000 контактов (логин и пароль от сайта и почта), гео Германия. _30 000 рублей._
8. FUN88.COM - 103 000 контактов (никнейм, почта), гео БУРЖ. _15 000 рублей_
9.Novomatic - 150 000 контактов (почта и телефоны), гео Италия. _15 000 рублей_
10. rajabets.com - 38 000 контактов (никнейм, почта), гео Индия. _15 000 рублей._
11. Микс по ставкам на спорт - 500 000 контактов (только почты), гео БУРЖ, СНГ. _20 000 рублей._

Также, есть базы по Норвегии, просто миксы по гемблингу.

Связаться можно со мной: *http://t.me/galicin_gambling*

----------


## gamblingcraft

Актуально. Также есть разные миксы по СНГ.
*До конца года 50% скидка на все базы*

----------


## GolikovL

Слава богу, меня еще никто не разводил за то время, что я играю в азартные игры. Но, к сожалению у знакомых уже бывали мутные схемы с брокерами и те, по итогу, остались без денег. Сейчас я доверяю этому онлайн казино https://vavada-24.ru/ и смело заявляю что Vavada casino – один из лучших игровых клубов в Рунете, честно. Это казино представляет лучшие турниры и акции среди прочих казино. На сайте или зеркале – большой выбор лицензионных игровых автоматов и настольных игр. Так что выбирайте игровые ресурсы, где вы будете чувствовать себя комфортно. И удачи в игре

----------


## kirill1234

> Всем привет. Являюсь программистом, и умею взламывать сайты, отсюда имеются базы данных игроков (телефоны, почты, суммы) по направлению гемблинг (казино).
> 
> *Что есть:* 
> 1. Casino Pоbedа (pobeda.io) - 160 000 контактов (поля: никнейм, телефон, почта, депозиты, выводы), гео в основном RU. _40 000 рублей_
> 2. Pinup Casino (https://catcasino.cloud/) - 2 000 000 контактов (поля: баланс, никнейм, фио, почта, телефоны), гео 1 миллион RU, 1 миллион UA и немного KZ. _60 000 рублей_
> 3. JoyCasino - 1 000 000 контактов (никнейм, почта, телефон), гео RU. _50 000 рублей_
> 4. Огромный пак по Турции от агрегаторов по казино, более 3 000 000 контактов. _70 000 рублей._
> 5. 1xbet Турция - 360 000 контактов. _25 000 рублей._
> 6. blueoceangaming.com - 1 000 000 контактов (никнейм, почта, телефоны), гео БУРЖ, в основном Германия. _25 000 рублей_
> ...



Вы шутите что ли?! Это реально возможно? Везде же пишут, что все максимально защищено и безопасно.. Хорошо, что нет казино, в котором я сижу. Это шок, конечно...

----------

